# Lazy puppy = Lazy Adult?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So Cosmo has always been a pretty lazy puppy. He likes naps and loves to be at home more than anything else. He just roams around, chewing his toys and napping most of the day. He has his crazy moments but they are relatively rare. Even with other dogs he's kinda the "mature" one.

I'm not complaining. It's great but I'm wondering if this means he'll be even lazier as an adult. I know he'll probably become more active during adolescence but then probably will go back down again.

I've worked with many dogs at the shelter and guide dog services, but never from puppyhood through to adulthood with the same dog. What are you experiences? Lazy pup = furniture with eyes as an adult?


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

My Penny was very docile and I guess you could say 'lazy.' She grew to be, not lazy, but calm and obedient. I hope this helps...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Didn't mean to use "lazy" as a negative. It's actually quite nice. Puppies are always so crazy and having a lazy one makes him just perfect. Playful and wanting to have fun but not overwhelmingly so.


----------



## trekkie2 (Jun 26, 2010)

Riker is starting this as he gets bigger. He is still only little so he has tons of time to change, but he loves to lay in other peoples grass on walks, and when he hits a patch of shade ( even on a cool day) he lays around in it for a bit. He will play, but only for short burst and them is happy to sit around and get hugs. It will be fun to see what happens when they get bigger.

BTW i love you pup picture on your post. looks very 40's starlet


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

He definitely sounds just like Chester. Chester loves to play, but he's very mellow. When he plays, he's so gentle. People at the dog parks and his puppy class are always commenting on how mellow he is. We had a new German Shepard puppy in class this week who was very scared. When Chester went up to see her, the trainer mentioned to the owners that Chester would be the best puppy for her to have one on one with since he's very calm and not hyper like the rest of the puppies in class.
He definitely has his moments at home when he gets hyper, but for the most part he's definitely a more mellow puppy than most. I can't say that I'll know what he'll be like when he's older, but I wouldn't mind if he stayed this way!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

My daughter's 1 year old Jameson was a very lazy, sleepy puppy when he was little. He literally slept ALL the time. I used to worry that there was something wrong him ... but NOW!!!! OMG, how I long for those sleepy days - he's a typical hyper 1 year old golden! We babysit him 5 days a week and he is a handful. So, I'd say, no, a lazy puppy doesn't always means a lazy adult dog!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Some would pay extra for this 



jackie_hubert said:


> So Cosmo has always been a pretty lazy puppy. He likes naps and loves to be at home more than anything else. He just roams around, chewing his toys and napping most of the day. He has his crazy moments but they are relatively rare. Even with other dogs he's kinda the "mature" one.
> 
> I'm not complaining. It's great but I'm wondering if this means he'll be even lazier as an adult. I know he'll probably become more active during adolescence but then probably will go back down again.
> 
> I've worked with many dogs at the shelter and guide dog services, but never from puppyhood through to adulthood with the same dog. What are you experiences? Lazy pup = furniture with eyes as an adult?


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

My little Eric can be quite lazy at times. Often people comment how calm and quiet he is afor a puppy of his age....maybe it's a golden retriever thing who knows.....

Eric definitely has his energy moments and he'll run around in the house like a maniac...but that wont last for more than 20-30 minutes a time? Then he will go back to sleep , wake up, and start all over again.

He sleeps a lot but hey that's how puppies grow up


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Jona is the same way. Ever since we let him on the couch (we gave up) all he likes to do is lay on the couch and nap or chew on some toy and lay there with his head on my lap. He barely has crazy moments like he did when we first brough him home, he has seem to settled down a lot, I dont know if this is because of his stomach issues lately that he has been kind of down and pooped out literally haha but yeah when we go outside he likes to run to the back of the yard and find a stick to chew on and lay there.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

One of my Daisy's nicknames is Lazy Daisy. LOL. She has always been laid back as a puppy and now an adult.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Boy I'm hoping Emma calms down. What a hyper girl she is. Whirlwind at home, zoomies like crazy. chews corner cupboards, sofa cushions, cords (we have to hide them) shoes, you name it!!! I gave her a cardboard box and she is tearing that up!!! Of course I'd love to trade w/you!!! LOL ps: lest I forget she chews on us most!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Some would pay extra for this


I had the same thought... :

The last two puppies I raised were polar opposites as puppies... but the only difference between them as adults (that I can tell so far) is it took the hyper boy four years to be as mature as our two year old.

When your dog is an adult, I'll wager he will be an average golden retriever and as active as you want him to be. And from most adult goldens I know of, when they are being homebuddies with you, they are teddy bears who follow you around the house and snooze on your feet, who come alive and bound for the door when they hear a click of the leash or the jingle of your keys.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

MittaBear said:


> He definitely sounds just like Chester. Chester loves to play, but he's very mellow. When he plays, he's so gentle. People at the dog parks and his puppy class are always commenting on how mellow he is. We had a new German Shepard puppy in class this week who was very scared. When Chester went up to see her, the trainer mentioned to the owners that Chester would be the best puppy for her to have one on one with since he's very calm and not hyper like the rest of the puppies in class.
> He definitely has his moments at home when he gets hyper, but for the most part he's definitely a more mellow puppy than most. I can't say that I'll know what he'll be like when he's older, but I wouldn't mind if he stayed this way!


I wish Chester and Finlay could meet, they seem soooo similar in personality -he is the same! Fin laid down and took a nap through most of puppy class and everyone just laughed at him. Few people are saying "he won't be like that for long" but I really don't think he's going to all of a sudden become a hyper pup -he has his moments, but definitely more mellow than most and I don't mind it at all!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like Riley. He was a pretty laidback, mellow pup. Complete one-eighty from our first Golden, Cooper, who was like a little tornado with legs -- total spazz! 

Riley just turned three years old a few weeks ago and he's still pretty much the same way. He's happy to chill out and amuse himself when I'm busy, but he's always ready to get up and go when it's time to play, or go for a walk or a hike in the woods. He does have his moments. There are the occasional zoomies and whatnot, but he's usually pretty calm. (You'll hear no complaints from me!)


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I got Ranger as a 9 month old and he was pretty mellow then...happy to go outside and play all day but when he came inside he'd chill. He's up for exercise if I go with him - day long hikes, 6 mile walks...but he'd be just as happy snoozing on the couch.

My brother got his dog as a 3 month old pup. Blue was a very serious, laid back puppy who snoozed happily all day long. He's now just under a year and is very high energy. He's always wandering around looking for more things to do. On wednesday, both dogs went for an hour walk in the morning, then a 2.5 hour walk in the afternoon. They came back tired and happy and took a nap. Blue was up in 20 minutes wandering around looking for something to do while Ranger slept for the next 4 hours. The crazy thing is Ranger is more fit than Blue so you'd think he'd need more exercise to wear him out and it's so not the case. 

So I guess sometimes it can swap around...I never thought Blue would have this much energy as an adult. We thought a calm pup would be great for my bro since he's not the most active guy and now he's got a dog with a higher energy need than Ranger...and my brother though Ranger was a high energy!


----------



## Neili (May 20, 2020)

I have a 11 month old GR called Eva. She was a handful until 3 months old and now is the most laid back dog I've ever known. At home she just likes to lie around, sleep or chew toys. She's never damaged any furniture or chew something she shouldn't. She'll put herself to bed at night before we go to bed and won't get up in the morning until I come downstairs. Then she's so mellow and casually watches me until I get her breakfast. When I get things ready for a walk she won't run to the door, instead she lies down and waits for me to put on her harness. She only really gets excited about a walk if I open the boot/trunk of the car, as she knows we're heading into the countryside! When she's off lead then she races about and loves it all, so I'm not worried about her health. And she loves play with me and pulling on ropes.
I've wondered if she's just too laid back but having read these posts I think we just got one laid back dog too. Sometimes I do wish for a bit more energy and enthusiasm though!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Neili said:


> I have a 11 month old GR called Eva. She was a handful until 3 months old and now is the most laid back dog I've ever known. At home she just likes to lie around, sleep or chew toys. She's never damaged any furniture or chew something she shouldn't. She'll put herself to bed at night before we go to bed and won't get up in the morning until I come downstairs. Then she's so mellow and casually watches me until I get her breakfast. When I get things ready for a walk she won't run to the door, instead she lies down and waits for me to put on her harness. She only really gets excited about a walk if I open the boot/trunk of the car, as she knows we're heading into the countryside! When she's off lead then she races about and loves it all, so I'm not worried about her health. And she loves play with me and pulling on ropes.
> I've wondered if she's just too laid back but having read these posts I think we just got one laid back dog too. Sometimes I do wish for a bit more energy and enthusiasm though!


it does sound like it!


----------

